# Brown Nose?



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Some time last winter, I posted about Puppy having a brown nose and we got inconclusive results in our discussion. Whenever I mention it to my vet, they've always said its nothing a well. Over the summer, pup got her nice black nose back. But, in the last month, I'm noticing them turn brown again. It bothers me a lot since I don't see other dogs have it. In worried its the weather, allergies, or SOMETHING. What might it be?

Some guesses I have:

Using nose to nudge grass and try to bury pee 
Plastic food dispensing toys


----------



## CorShepherd (Jun 20, 2012)

Does it come off if you try to wash it with a cloth and water? Is it dry?

If it's only in the winter, I'd suspect dry air drying out the dogs nose perhaps.

Very cute dog btw


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

It's her skin... I doubt it'll come off with water. Does dry air make their noses brown !? What can I do to help? Humidifier maybe? Something in their diet?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

snow nose, and the plastic treat dispenser probably adds to it. I would prick a gelcap of vitamin E and dab it on there if it looks cracked or irritated, otherwise I don't think it is anything to be concerned with.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Thanks!! I'll put some. It feels a bit dry


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Not sure if you have read these, but here are some links:
Snow Nose: What is Snow Nose?
American Kennel Club - AKC Syndicate Ask AKC
SNOW NOSE OR WINTER NOSE IN DOGS - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia
Why is My Dog' s Nose Turning Pink
Dogs ? Pigmentation Problems of the Nose Types, Causes, Symptoms and Treatments


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

It didn't look like snow nose past inter but this year the pattern is more recognizable. Thanks for the links!!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I am going to have to get a picture of Kiya's nose, it also is brown. Our house is not dry, I actually have a moisture issue. She doesn't play with anything other than a ball on the rare occassion.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I don't know if you can see it in this picture


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Plastic food or water bowls? If so, I would recommend stainless.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Huh. Learn something new every day. Never heard of snow nose. Coconut oil is also recommended for topical use on skin irritations; I wonder if you could use that too? Though it might make the dog lick their nose more an irritate it. Could be worth a shot.

Oh- and I agree. What pretty eyes your dog has! Very bright and lively!

[EDIT]- Just read a couple of those links. I see this isn't actually an irritation, just a temp lose of pigment. Not sure coconut oil would do anything for that. I've always heard that pumpkin and yams can help deepen pigment, I wonder if that could help? Just speculating...


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Wildo! She is a very lively and energetic youngster!! Her pigment looks good to me everywhere else. I'm always surprised
By how orange and red she is next to other shepherds. Her nose was a bit dry last week, so I did use coconut oil. She licked it off but it did help. It's now just brown. 

My theory is lack of Sun light. Nowadays she only gets about 10-30 mins of sunlight a day since most of our activities happen after work and Canada is pitch dark after 4. Whereas in summer months she would get hour plus before its dark. 

She doesn't use plastic bowls, stainless steel only. But toys don't come in stainless steel and she has to nudge hers for food.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

kiya said:


> I don't know if you can see it in this picture


Absolutely no help, but my goodness what a beautiful black dog you have!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, I'm learning something new today. I'll have to keep an eye on Rocco's nose, although we don't get cold weather here. 

BTW- I love your dog's eyes! She's beautiful.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Marshies......it looks like "snow nose". Lack of Sun light can contribute to it......since sun light offers many natural vitamins to the body....another reason why people that are kept "in the dark" are pale and have vitamin deficiencies.

It is common in many breeds....including the Northern Breeds....ie...sled dogs.


----------

